# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  [Farming Utility] D3 Loot Tracker

## neutrino1

Hi Everyone,

D3 Loot Tracker Client: *(Current version is 1.5.6)*
Tracks in game item drops and generates live statistics while you are farming.
Also integrated with lootalert to get sound alerts while farming.

Download Here

1.5.6 notes
- Works with 1.0.6.13300 Game Version.

*Credits*
Thanks to Evozer for the memory editing source code he poste from his lootalert.
Thanks to Sed- for the default packaged sound files.

Have fun guys!

Youtube video of the tool in action (version 1.2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWekV9ggkRc

----------


## jsw2810

It's crashing for me.

----------


## neutrino1

yeah i send the debug compile instead of the released one, try this link it works now... the interactivity.dll was missing fromt he debug  :Frown: 

http://d3stats.azurewebsites.net/D3Tracker.zip

----------


## sed-

if your going to steal my sounds give me credit.... you also missing one of my sound wavs for magic, not sure how you stole all but that one.

----------


## neutrino1

> if your going to steal my sounds give me credit.... you also missing one of my sound wavs for magic, not sure how you stole all but that one.


How is including a sound you provided for free use stealing... 

Would you prefer I remove them? I actually didn't notice they were not made by the author of the lootalert untill you pointed out they were from you.

----------


## sed-

how do you jump to removen them? all i said was just give me credit for the sounds i have made lulz. yea i posted them up free just like he posted his program//source free. it was a jester and its an insult not to give credit when you use someones elses work in yours.

also here are my recent sounds,





> Added new gob into the mix, here is the current list of .wavs i have made. Copy+paste these into lootalert folder and your good 2 go,
> 
> -Legendary item detected
> -Crafting item detected
> -Rare item detected
> -Magic item detected
> -Goblin detected
> 
> lootalert sounds.rar

----------


## neutrino1

> how do you jump to removen them? all i said was just give me credit for the sounds i have made lulz. yea i posted them up free just like he posted his program//source free. it was a jester and its an insult not to give credit when you use someones elses work in yours.
> 
> also here are my recent sounds,



Alright no problem, like I said, i thought the post was from the author when i picked them up :P

Do you mind if I keep your updated sounds in future versions of the tracker? 

I will add a credits section in the tracker where I will give credit to contributors properly.

thanks.

----------


## sed-

yea feel free to use them just give me credits ;p, any time you want a new one specially made for this let me know and ill make them.

----------


## iamxeph

so this uses the same method(memory read only) with Loot Alert right?

yes i'm talking about ban risk.

----------


## neutrino1

> so this uses the same method(memory read only) with Loot Alert right?
> 
> yes i'm talking about ban risk.



Yes all the memory reading code is from lootalert. I didn't change anything form it and am just using its functions.

I am currently updating my tracker with the latest lootalert code and will post a new version soon.

If you have any problems or encounter any bugs just let me know.

----------


## iamxeph

> Yes all the memory reading code is from lootalert. I didn't change anything form it and am just using its functions.
> 
> I am currently updating my tracker with the latest lootalert code and will post a new version soon.
> 
> If you have any problems or encounter any bugs just let me know.



Okay thank you I'll try the new version  :Smile:  thank you for your work!

----------


## KenshinHimora

Could you make a video showing this utility working?

----------


## neutrino1

> Could you make a video showing this utility working?


Yeah absolutely, i'll post one as soon as I can.

----------


## KenshinHimora

> Yeah absolutely, i'll post one as soon as I can.


Much appreciated, will check back tomorrow.

----------


## neutrino1

> Much appreciated, will check back tomorrow.


I've added a link to a basic youtube video in the OP showing the tool in action. I drop the items manually from my inventory for the purpose of the video, but it works just the same when a mob drops it.

Hope that helps.

----------


## jsw2810

Would it be possible to add a gold/gold per hour/per run .. And the same with xp ?

----------


## neutrino1

> Would it be possible to add a gold/gold per hour/per run .. And the same with xp ?


Yeah i think so, i'll add that to my backlog and put it in as soon as possible.

thanks.

----------


## carnova

Neutrino, we (Evozer, you and me) could work together to achieve a more complete program than the other 3 we are developing separately.

----------


## neutrino1

> Neutrino, we (Evozer, you and me) could work together to achieve a more complete program than the other 3 we are developing separately.


I know, i've asked evo but never got an answer. I would very much like to merge the tools and we could implement a lot more functionality doing it that way. I could also concentrate on the statistics website more, which is a pretty huge project in itself.

I will put my project on codeplex today or tomorrow, and if anyone else is interested, post in this thread I will give you contributor access.

Just know that this is a WPF project built with visual studio 2012 (its compatible with 2010) and .net 4. If you don't know WPF its ok, i can handle the xaml part and the rest is just standard C#.

----------


## carnova

> I know, i've asked evo but never got an answer. I would very much like to merge the tools and we could implement a lot more functionality doing it that way. I could also concentrate on the statistics website more, which is a pretty huge project in itself.
> 
> I will put my project on codeplex today or tomorrow, and if anyone else is interested, post in this thread I will give you contributor access.
> 
> Just know that this is a WPF project built with visual studio 2012 (its compatible with 2010) and .net 4. If you don't know WPF its ok, i can handle the xaml part and the rest is just standard C#.


I dont know WPF, but I have to deliver a project to studios in mid-December with Oracle / MySQL / C #. Learning is always good, and if working with you, I learn new things that I can serve the project better.
So I do not care who can not do something, I research and just learning to do. And so also collaborate and help in any way possible to make better programs.
You can count on me.

----------


## jsw2810

Sounds perfect  :Smile:

----------


## blaize9

Could you add email and prowl notifications?

----------


## neutrino1

> Could you add email and prowl notifications?


I'm sorry i don't understand what you mean, could you elaborate please?

----------


## blaize9

I would like it to send an email or prowl notifaction when an item is detected.

----------


## neutrino1

> I would like it to send an email or prowl notifaction when an item is detected.


Yeah ok i see, i guess since i don't bot i didn't see the benefit of getting a notification by email lol.. Ill add it to the backlog. Check back for release notes on future versions.

----------


## blaize9

> Yeah ok i see, i guess since i don't bot i didn't see the benefit of getting a notification by email lol.. Ill add it to the backlog. Check back for release notes on future versions.


Hopefully that will give you incentive to add it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sed-

Q_Q can you pls add me in credits for sounds,

----------


## neutrino1

> Q_Q can you pls add me in credits for sounds,


you are there, at the bottom of the UI of the tracker in the released version...

edit or you meant the OP... ill add you now sorry i forgot..

----------


## jsw2810

Sorry for asking stupid, but how long do u think it would take to code my last request?

----------


## nergoza

there are any ban risks? thanks

----------


## neutrino1

> Sorry for asking stupid, but how long do u think it would take to code my last request?


i'd say 3-5 days. I'm currently working on a resume session and reload previous session feature, then ill implement the gold picked up / xp feature. Unless they release 1.05 tuesday (which will probably break all the offsets) it should be pretty quick.

----------


## neutrino1

> there are any ban risks? thanks



No one knows for sure to be honest.. It's the same risk as with the lootalert, its memory reading. Some say warden can not detect reading, but I don't think anyone knows for sure.

----------


## summy00

Thanks! Can detect affix number is perfect!

Suggestion:
1. hope rare item drop which ilevel below 60 can be detectable(ex. 57lvl jewels)
2. statistics can be sort by customized item level (current 63 ilvl only)
3. I want to localize it to Chinese, any suggestion? Thanks!

----------


## sunblood

Some bugs:
Goblin sound never plays and changing the file does not work
MF is either 0 or some crazy high number
Crafting plans count as Legendaries (intended?)
Can't set number of properties anymore
Where are the XML files saved? I'm using the one-click installer.

Otherwise, nice work.

----------


## ha1yguadal

I've searched for this but have not found

----------


## godoorsun

awesome project~~
looking forward to see your "pretty crazy stats"

----------


## summy00

> awesome project~~
> looking forward to see your "pretty crazy stats"


seems item code must read in AH mode that is correct, in game is wrong code, but affix number is correct.
Oh, someone can transfer the wrong code to the right code, similar in D3UnidPredcit project, here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2395426 (Get the rare quality from UNID'd item before ID'd)

----------


## neutrino1

> Some bugs:
> Goblin sound never plays and changing the file does not work
> MF is either 0 or some crazy high number
> Crafting plans count as Legendaries (intended?)
> Can't set number of properties anymore
> Where are the XML files saved? I'm using the one-click installer.
> 
> Otherwise, nice work.



First, thank you for your feedback.

In the new version , i removed the goblin sound, why? Because I would like this tool to be as clean as possible and focused on item tracking. It was initially ported when I integrated the new lootalert api.

I cannot get the magic find property, i've been trying but no dice. I'm leaving it there in the stats (even though its not working properly) for when I do find the offset for the value, then i'll patch it.
No it is not normal that crafting plan sounds like legendary :P, and it is fixed in the upcoming releasee .
The number of properties is hidden on unid items. At first, I thought it was working properly but that was because i was testing with identified items :S. So I has to remove that feature for now.

The xml files for the clickonce version are located in the clickonce install path, which is some obscure path in the %appdata% directory. If you want to find out where it is, i suggest you just search for file ending in .stats so, (*.stats) and it will show you the files. Just open them with any text or xml viewer.

Since you have the clickonce version as soon as I release the new version you will get the updates. It should be in the next few days.

Have fun!

----------


## neutrino1

> Thanks! Can detect affix number is perfect!
> 
> Suggestion:
> 1. hope rare item drop which ilevel below 60 can be detectable(ex. 57lvl jewels)
> 2. statistics can be sort by customized item level (current 63 ilvl only)
> 3. I want to localize it to Chinese, any suggestion? Thanks!


Thanks for the suggestions!

I will localize everything once i have a decent set of stable features in. Then you will be able to add a resx file with chinese.
It is not in my priorities list for now though.

----------


## neutrino1

Release 1.3 is out guys with some pretty cool features, check it out in the OP.

----------


## adam73647

Just started using this. Thanks for the release.

----------


## kekekaka94

Hi, is there any chance you release a mac version at some point ?

Thanks and keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## neutrino1

updated OP with 1.3.1 Release:

- Magic find value will now display properly and includes follower value.
- ILevel of legendary items will now display properly.

Those with the clickonce version don't have to do anything, the update will be picked up next time you start the app.

Have fun guys.

----------


## neutrino1

> Hi, is there any chance you release a mac version at some point ?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work!



hmm no sorry, unless it loads in mono... this is all done with .net  :Frown:

----------


## neutrino1

Updated OP with Release 1.4 info

_if you have the clickonce installer version, the update will be picked up automatically._

Session name is displayed in the UI.
Changes data directory for clickonce deployment so that sessions files are persisted between versions.
Added a delete button in the sessions list window.
Allow opening of the sessions local folder from the session list widow.
Display the session name in the main window
Ability to select which diablo process to hook up to when pressing new () function BUT only if multi-process support is selected in the generals settings tab menu.
Session picker window will now load faster and asynchronously.
There is now a count of the number of sessions.

Have fun.

----------


## badk0re

You automatically collect the data as it drops right? Or when we stop session? I am doing wicked act 3 inferno runs and should have logged at least an awesome set chest XD

----------


## badk0re

Have it display on a website, with a user selected alias to submit it as, so we can see who collects the most 63's and Legendaries XD

----------


## neutrino1

> You automatically collect the data as it drops right? Or when we stop session? I am doing wicked act 3 inferno runs and should have logged at least an awesome set chest XD


The data is collected in memory during a session and written to an xml file when you stop a session. I don't write to disk before the session ends for performance reason... I'm pretty sure some of you will do crazy 8 hours recordings lol.

keep recording, and make sure you press stop when you are done before you close the client. If you have version 1.4 you can even see a list of sessions you already have and re-open it to view the drops.

I am working as fast as I can to bring the statistics website online, and once it is done, you will be able to upload your sessions there for everyone to see. The whole project is really cool, but it's a lot of work to code the client and website.

Have fun!

----------


## neutrino1

> Have it display on a website, with a user selected alias to submit it as, so we can see who collects the most 63's and Legendaries XD


Yes that's the plan, and I am hoping to have at least a preview website up in about 2 weeks. Keep logging those drops guys  :Smile:

----------


## iamxeph

Feature request: Take a screenshot when find Legendaries

I think this is cool  :Smile:

----------


## armorvil

Hi Neutrino1 ! I have been using this utility for a few hours now, and it is awesome ! So I made an account here just to :

1) thank you

2) give the link to a sound I made with Reason 5. This is just like the sound.wav you provided, except that it has a "higher", "holier" tone, so it fits nicely for a Legendary drop. Here is the link :

Bell_Legendary.wav

Feel free to use / distribute it.

3) make you know about my request(s). I only have one for now : to be able to sort the loot when you click on the columns. Currently, you can click on Quality or Level, but it has no effect. I was wondering if clicking on Quality could sort the loot depending on their quality (legendaries at the top, then recipes, rares, magic, whites and grey) or their ilv.

Also, I would love the possibility to play more than one sound for a category of items. Like : play x for rares level 63, play y for rares level 62, etc.

4) ask a question : I one time had a legendary drop when I was selling my junk in town, in a public game. I teleported back to the party, and I found the green item on the ground waiting for me (I was lucky not to miss it). My question is : would your loot tracker still register an item if it drops when you're in town ? And would it play the sound / be recorded into the window, if it has already dropped and you just teleported into this particular area ?

Anyway, awesome work ! I can't wait for the next update  :Smile:

----------


## pandera13

Would be interesting to see the server ip listed for those that are researching whether or not the hot ip topic is true or not. If nothing else for legendary only items. No reason, but to see if the rumor on ip drop rates is valid or not. I'm just too lazy to check my ip every time my client crashes.

----------


## badk0re

> The data is collected in memory during a session and written to an xml file when you stop a session. I don't write to disk before the session ends for performance reason... I'm pretty sure some of you will do crazy 8 hours recordings lol.
> 
> keep recording, and make sure you press stop when you are done before you close the client. If you have version 1.4 you can even see a list of sessions you already have and re-open it to view the drops.
> 
> I am working as fast as I can to bring the statistics website online, and once it is done, you will be able to upload your sessions there for everyone to see. The whole project is really cool, but it's a lot of work to code the client and website.
> 
> Have fun!


Please god post this in the main post! I have not submitted any I bet =/ Including many 8 hour sessions and countless legendaries and sets... ( paragon 49 )

----------


## neutrino1

> Hi Neutrino1 ! I have been using this utility for a few hours now, and it is awesome ! So I made an account here just to :
> 
> 1) thank you
> 
> 2) give the link to a sound I made with Reason 5. This is just like the sound.wav you provided, except that it has a "higher", "holier" tone, so it fits nicely for a Legendary drop. Here is the link :
> 
> Bell_Legendary.wav
> 
> Feel free to use / distribute it.
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for the support.

In the next version there will be a way to sort and filter the list view. For example, you will be able to display on rare level 63s or items with a specific name etc etc..

I will eventually add more sound notification filters and sound files yes.

The tracker will record loot drops anywhere in the game, in town or no but, it will only do so once per session. So for example, if the item has already been recorded in the list, and you drop it again, you will not get a notification.


I hope i answered all your questions.

Thank you.

----------


## neutrino1

> Would be interesting to see the server ip listed for those that are researching whether or not the hot ip topic is true or not. If nothing else for legendary only items. No reason, but to see if the rumor on ip drop rates is valid or not. I'm just too lazy to check my ip every time my client crashes.


Yes,

The server ip will be in the client very soon. I've been working currently on the website and database schema so that people can start uploading their stuff there.

Once I'm done with that first step, I will start adding more functionality to the client.

----------


## neutrino1

> Please god post this in the main post! I have not submitted any I bet =/ Including many 8 hour sessions and countless legendaries and sets... ( paragon 49 )


It is patched in 1.4.1. sorry about the inconvenience.

You mean you never press stop before closing the client?

I'm sorry to hear that... I will try prevent this behavior in a patch since im pretty sure you are not the only one...

I have a couple options.. i could record the document every minute or so, or I could attach to the application closing even and try to write the content there.

I'll try to fix this soon.

thanks for the feedback.

----------


## saiyan222

Hi,

anyway turn off the sound or i am just blind  :Wink:  ?

is there a way how to import the data into a excel ? i have a session which i continued on and its more then 26 hours now and want to see where i got the legendary's .

----------


## neutrino1

> Hi,
> 
> anyway turn off the sound or i am just blind  ?
> 
> is there a way how to import the data into a excel ? i have a session which i continued on and its more then 26 hours now and want to see where i got the legendary's .


well you can just uncheck notify on x in the settings's notification tab. you should no longer get notifications for that item quality after that.

if you have the latest version, you can click on the open previous version and click on the open source folder on that page. 

This will open the containing folder where all the session files are stored, make sure you pressed stop at least once on that session so that the data is persisted in the local file.

the content of those .stats files are just plain xml, you can use anything you like to open / format it.

If you wait another 2-3 days, I will release version 1.5 which will allow you to upload your sessions to a web server. 2-3 weeks from now, you will get detailed info on that website.

----------


## saiyan222

> well you can just uncheck notify on x in the settings's notification tab. you should no longer get notifications for that item quality after that.
> 
> if you have the latest version, you can click on the open previous version and click on the open source folder on that page. 
> 
> This will open the containing folder where all the session files are stored, make sure you pressed stop at least once on that session so that the data is persisted in the local file.
> 
> the content of those .stats files are just plain xml, you can use anything you like to open / format it.
> 
> If you wait another 2-3 days, I will release version 1.5 which will allow you to upload your sessions to a web server. 2-3 weeks from now, you will get detailed info on that website.



hi thanks , found the sound lol  :Smile:  but horrible is mine results ... blame blizzard blame


all the legendary droped on 4 stacks not on 5 , i had 333 and 336 MF , i have no mf gear but i am paragon lv 82 now. ilevel 63 i have like 13% lol and this data are from act 3 inferno.

----------


## neutrino1

> hi thanks , found the sound lol  but horrible is mine results ... blame blizzard blame
> 
> 
> all the legendary droped on 4 stacks not on 5 , i had 333 and 336 MF , i have no mf gear but i am paragon lv 82 now. ilevel 63 i have like 13% lol and this data are from act 3 inferno.


yeah that's exactly why this tool should be popular, it will be actual proof of how bad drops are !

good job with the xml to excel there btw, you should post a little tutorial for the other people who might wanna do the same thing  :Smile: 

Have fun!

----------


## iamxeph

If I identify an item and drops it on the ground, it records the item as new one.

----------


## neutrino1

> If I identify an item and drops it on the ground, it records the item as new one.


Sneaky. lol.

Alright i'll check it out, thx for the feedback.

----------


## iamxeph

> Sneaky. lol.
> 
> Alright i'll check it out, thx for the feedback.


oh thanks

and speaking of that, can you add an option like 'do not log identified items'? My friends just drop all the trash items and the program logs it.

----------


## dilbags

> oh thanks
> 
> and speaking of that, can you add an option like 'do not log identified items'? My friends just drop all the trash items and the program logs it.


 Yeah i always drop an Identified legendary/ ilvl63 and pick it back up before my run so I can make sure the program is working properly.
I also think this is a good idea to not log identified items.

----------


## saiyan222

can you please add a counter for days for session? becouse when i reach 24hours i start from 01  :Big Grin:  and i want to know how long in days mine session is.  :Smile: 
and gold droped on ground  :Wink: 

thanks

----------


## neutrino1

> can you please add a counter for days for session? becouse when i reach 24hours i start from 01  and i want to know how long in days mine session is. 
> and gold droped on ground 
> 
> thanks


lol you guys are insane... yeah i'll add it to the display... The information is already there in the xml, i just format the display to show only hours minutes and seconds.. that was by design because i never thought anyone was that crazy :|

----------


## emotionbirnemelisse

Hey Guys! first of all i wanna thank you cause i rly like the loot detection! often somethings dropping of screen and you miss it just cause u couldnt see it !

The one thing i would like to have are custom sounds!

i am able to take your sounds but if i take a custom one it doesnt work! neither if i implement them into the sounds folder nor ( ok i am not the best at programming but i know a bit about it) if i change the file names in the config!

waiting for your reply  :Smile: 

regards

emotionbirnemelisse

----------


## nergoza

Sounds like a nice tool, too bad i'm too scared to use it

----------


## neutrino1

> Hey Guys! first of all i wanna thank you cause i rly like the loot detection! often somethings dropping of screen and you miss it just cause u couldnt see it !
> 
> The one thing i would like to have are custom sounds!
> 
> i am able to take your sounds but if i take a custom one it doesnt work! neither if i implement them into the sounds folder nor ( ok i am not the best at programming but i know a bit about it) if i change the file names in the config!
> 
> waiting for your reply 
> 
> regards
> ...


With the loot tracker, you can just go in the settings window and select the .wav file to play, make sure you click the save settings button after making changes in this window. If the sound doesn't play, it probably has something to do with the bitrate or something... I don't know much about sounds to be honest, but maybe with some research you can figure out what's wrong with the file.

the class that is used to play sounds is SoundPlayer Class (System.Media)

----------


## neutrino1

> Sounds like a nice tool, too bad i'm too scared to use it


Scared of being banned or the code? if you are scared of being banned see this View image: proof v2 . If its the code, you can see the code on codeplex and download and compile it yourself. I assure you there is nothing malicious in it.

----------


## sterly

thanks for this nice tool neutrino. keep up the good work!
does the ilevel 63s % counter include all white/blue 63s? i never even came close to 16,9%^^
and please add a setting to set different ilvl for jewely. at the moment i wouldnt be notified on ilvl62 rings/amus at all...thanks

----------


## neutrino1

> thanks for this nice tool neutrino. keep up the good work!
> does the ilevel 63s % counter include all white/blue 63s? i never even came close to 16,9%^^
> and please add a setting to set different ilvl for jewely. at the moment i wouldnt be notified on ilvl62 rings/amus at all...thanks


Yes its all ilvl 63.

The reason is how the roll for items work, its like this ( and someone correct me if im wrong):

first it checks for the level of the item
then it checks for the quality
then it rolls properties

so their % droprate of 63s they announce is not % of rare, its % of any quality.

----------


## nergoza

That's a very nice tool but please change this:
* Don't calculate the ilvl 63 of white and blue items - the tool adding them to the stats and showing false average of ilvl 63.
* When I dropped a plan the program didn't play any sound
* Please add a sort in the ilvl so I can filter only the ilvl 63
* Add Gold collected and also gold from vendors (when selling)
* Add XP per hour or minute calculation

That's it! great tool!

----------


## neutrino1

> That's a very nice tool but please change this:
> 
> 
> * Don't calculate the ilvl 63 of white and blue items - the tool adding them to the stats and showing false average of ilvl 63.
> 
> It's not false average... The drop % that blizzard announces includes all quality items. For example, if they say that ACT3 has a 16% chance to drop a 63, this is any level 63 item, including grays. The roll starts with the item level and then quality and then rolls for properties.
> 
> * When I dropped a plan the program didn't play any sound
> 
> ...



* Don't calculate the ilvl 63 of white and blue items - the tool adding them to the stats and showing false average of ilvl 63.

*It's not false average... The drop % that blizzard announces includes all quality items. For example, if they say that ACT3 has a 16% chance to drop a 63, this is any level 63 item, including grays. The roll starts with the item level and then quality and then rolls for properties.*

* When I dropped a plan the program didn't play any sound

*This is weird, I will check it out.*

* Please add a sort in the ilvl so I can filter only the ilvl 63

*This is planned for release in version 1.6*

* Add Gold collected and also gold from vendors (when selling) 

*This is planned for release in version 1.6*

* Add XP per hour or minute calculation

*This is planned for release in version 1.6*

----------


## nergoza

oh, for the first one, can you exclude it from the list? - I know about blizz announce for ilvl 63, but maybe you can just include the rares and legens as ilvl63

----------


## neutrino1

> oh, for the first one, can you exclude it from the list? - I know about blizz announce for ilvl 63, but maybe you can just include the rares and legens as ilvl63


The way I was planning to do this was to have filters applicable to the list view. Basically the columns will have filters that can be applied like for example, the item level column could have a filter applied to only show level 63 and the quality column a filter to show only rares and up. you would end up with only level 63 rares and up in the list view, but everything would still be recorded.

----------


## dilbags

> The way I was planning to do this was to have filters applicable to the list view. Basically the columns will have filters that can be applied like for example, the item level column could have a filter applied to only show level 63 and the quality column a filter to show only rares and up. you would end up with only level 63 rares and up in the list view, but everything would still be recorded.


yeah thanks for planing it that way neutrino1 as I like the function that records all item drops, so I can see how many items drop before I get a legendary.

On a side note the reason for the reduced ilvl63 drop rate ( I'm at 13.5% atm with about 2000 items dropped) could be your program is counting the "tome of secrets" where as blizzard might not account for them when calculating the ilvl63 drop percentage.

Cheers any way for the great program, I still run evozers loot alert at the same time as it has better configuration settings (ilvl 62, class specifics and jewelry) but yours is great especially when you get the web site set up.

----------


## neutrino1

> yeah thanks for planing it that way neutrino1 as I like the function that records all item drops, so I can see how many items drop before I get a legendary.
> 
> On a side note the reason for the reduced ilvl63 drop rate ( I'm at 13.5% atm with about 2000 items dropped) could be your program is counting the "tome of secrets" where as blizzard might not account for them when calculating the ilvl63 drop percentage.
> 
> Cheers any way for the great program, I still run evozers loot alert at the same time as it has better configuration settings (ilvl 62, class specifics and jewelry) but yours is great especially when you get the web site set up.


Alright thx for the feedback. I'll fix that tome of secrets thing, it's not supposed to log them at all actually.

The website is "up" it's just the tracker client that is not ready for the uploads yet, but it should be in the next few days. You can see the website as a preview here: http://d3stats.azurewebsites.net/


Thx.

----------


## ytumer

I just wanted to drop in and say thank you for the utility. It is extremely helpful. Great work, thanks again!

----------


## neutrino1

Updated OP with 1.5 Release info

Support for session upload to website.
Support for theme change through general settings.
Time played counter will now also display a count for days.
Tome of secrets are no longer logged as items.

The website (preview) is now online, see op for details.

----------


## iamxeph

> Updated OP with 1.5 Release info
> 
> Support for session upload to website.
> Support for theme change through general settings.
> Time played counter will now also display a count for days.
> Tome of secrets are no longer logged as items.
> 
> The website (preview) is now online, see op for details.


yayyyyyyyy thx!

----------


## neutrino1

> If I identify an item and drops it on the ground, it records the item as new one.


I am not able to reproduce this. If it is the same session, even changing acts in the game and dropping an already logged item does not duplicate it in the list.

Can you tell me the steps you use to get this behavior?

thanks.

----------


## sunblood

I'm getting "Application did not validate. Unable to continue" when using the ClickOnce installer.

----------


## armorvil

> I'm getting "Application did not validate. Unable to continue" when using the ClickOnce installer.


Same here. When I click on details, I have this :

[04/10/2012 23:50:59] System.Deployment.Application.InvalidDeploymentException (RefDefValidation)

à System.Deployment.Application.DownloadManager.ProcessDownloadedFile(Object sender, DownloadEventArgs e)
à System.Deployment.Application.FileDownloader.DownloadModifiedEventHandler.Invoke (Object sender, DownloadEventArgs e)
à System.Deployment.Application.SystemNetDownloader.DownloadSingleFile(DownloadQue ueItem next)
à System.Deployment.Application.SystemNetDownloader.DownloadAllFiles()
à System.Deployment.Application.FileDownloader.Download(SubscriptionState subState)
à System.Deployment.Application.DownloadManager.DownloadDependencies(SubscriptionS tate subState, AssemblyManifest deployManifest, AssemblyManifest appManifest, Uri sourceUriBase, String targetDirectory, String group, IDownloadNotification notification, DownloadOptions options)
à System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.DownloadApplication(Subscript ionState subState, ActivationDescription actDesc, Int64 transactionId, TempDirectory& downloadTemp)
à System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.InstallApplication(Subscripti onState& subState, ActivationDescription actDesc)
à System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.ConsumeUpdatedDeployment(Subs criptionState& subState, ActivationDescription actDesc)
à System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.PerformDeploymentUpdate(Subsc riptionState& subState, String& errorPageUrl)
à System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.ProcessOrFollowShortcut(Strin g shortcutFile, String& errorPageUrl, TempFile& deployFile)
à System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.PerformDeploymentActivation(U ri activationUri, Boolean isShortcut, String textualSubId, String deploymentProviderUrlFromExtension, BrowserSettings browserSettings, String& errorPageUrl)
à System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.ActivateDeploymentWorker(Obje ct state)

----------


## neutrino1

> I'm getting "Application did not validate. Unable to continue" when using the ClickOnce installer.


I don't understand wha't going on, me and a couple friends are using that version and we all upgraded correctly.

Can you try uninstalling the clickonce (control panel - add / remove programs) and installing again.

If you have session data you would like to preserve, I suggest you search for *.stats on your computer and backup those before you uninstall. you can put them back in the stats folder after you re-install.

Let me know how that goes, and sorry about that.

----------


## sunblood

> I don't understand wha't going on, me and a couple friends are using that version and we all upgraded correctly.
> 
> Can you try uninstalling the clickonce (control panel - add / remove programs) and installing again.
> 
> If you have session data you would like to preserve, I suggest you search for *.stats on your computer and backup those before you uninstall. you can put them back in the stats folder after you re-install.
> 
> Let me know how that goes, and sorry about that.


Uninstall was the first thing I tried and I got the same error.
I may be getting a corrupted download since my campus network is not always reliable. I'll try again later. Thanks for the quick response.

----------


## armorvil

I tried to reinstall it, to no avail. I have the same "Application did not validate. Unable to continue" message after the download. I'm on Windows 7 64 bits if it matters.

----------


## neutrino1

> Uninstall was the first thing I tried and I got the same error.
> I may be getting a corrupted download since my campus network is not always reliable. I'll try again later. Thanks for the quick response.


Alright, I re-published the clickOnce installer just to make sure everything is working. Can you guys let me know if you still have the same issue? It might be one of the new libraries I introduced in this version.. Might have referenced something in .net 4.5. What version of the .net framework do you have?

thx.

----------


## armorvil

Ha yes, thank you. It works now  :Smile:

----------


## neutrino1

> Ha yes, thank you. It works now


Yeah clickonce has issues with it's deploy sometimes.. probably some dependency didnt get deployed properly.

sorry about that, thx for the feedback.

----------


## un4given2

It would be really nice if this tool could record gold farming statistics also.
anyway thx for this tool.

----------


## iamxeph

> I am not able to reproduce this. If it is the same session, even changing acts in the game and dropping an already logged item does not duplicate it in the list.
> 
> Can you tell me the steps you use to get this behavior?
> 
> thanks.


yes you're right. it is not my item, but one of my friends' loot. think 'do not count or record identified item' option would be great if it is possible.

----------


## neutrino1

> It would be really nice if this tool could record gold farming statistics also.
> anyway thx for this tool.



Hi, yes it would be nice,. The author of the memory reading API is Evozer and he is currently working on a version where I will be able to get a lot more information. It's a lot of hard work so we have to give him some time  :Smile: .

But as soon as I get the new api, I will add a ton of new information in the tracker.

thx for the feedback.

----------


## Stormreaver

First, I love this app! Good work.

Today, I updated to the new version 1.5 with the upload feature (using the ClickOnce Installer).
I registered and copied over the security token.
But when I try to upload one of the existing sessions, the whole program crashes.

Any ideas?


- Btw you should add a small feature to rename the sessions from within the prog.
I know you can rename by opening the .stat xml sessions files, but this feature would just save time :P

- Also any chance of adding some kind of coin tracking?

- One last very minor suggestion: put a separator in the Settings between "General | Notifications" (or a box around each options section) since it can be confusing. Just make it clear for users that there are 2 sections.

----------


## emotionbirnemelisse

> With the loot tracker, you can just go in the settings window and select the .wav file to play, make sure you click the save settings button after making changes in this window. If the sound doesn't play, it probably has something to do with the bitrate or something... I don't know much about sounds to be honest, but maybe with some research you can figure out what's wrong with the file.
> 
> the class that is used to play sounds is SoundPlayer Class (System.Media)


well ofc i tried just to change it with the settings but that didnt work only with your sounds!
i checked the bit rate and saw nothing special!

i dont know why its not working the sound file is ofc .wav and not longer then 5 s but i guess that would not matter!

any questions or may i send you the sound file somehow?

regards

----------


## armorvil

> well ofc i tried just to change it with the settings but that didnt work only with your sounds!
> i checked the bit rate and saw nothing special!
> 
> i dont know why its not working the sound file is ofc .wav and not longer then 5 s but i guess that would not matter!
> 
> any questions or may i send you the sound file somehow?
> 
> regards


I made a custom sound, which I gave the link in page 4, and I'm using it. It works. I don't know why yours wouldn't - they just need to be .wav files AFAIK. 
Just put your sound into the sounds folder, browse to it and select it in the notifications, and click on the "apply" button to save your changes.

----------


## emotionbirnemelisse

> I made a custom sound, which I gave the link in page 4, and I'm using it. It works. I don't know why yours wouldn't - they just need to be .wav files AFAIK. 
> Just put your sound into the sounds folder, browse to it and select it in the notifications, and click on the "apply" button to save your changes.


well thats what i did i cut out a part of a song converted it into .wav put it into the sounds folder then selected it and applied! no sound played same with some other sounds i downloaded =/
and i rly dont know why only the 4-5 sounds which came with the programm work

----------


## vitcelano

good programme ,thanks for this tool

----------


## neutrino1

> First, I love this app! Good work.
> 
> Today, I updated to the new version 1.5 with the upload feature (using the ClickOnce Installer).
> I registered and copied over the security token.
> But when I try to upload one of the existing sessions, the whole program crashes.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> ...


There are a couple reasons why the session uploading might fail. The most common are:

The xml file containing the session is missing required information.
To resolve this issue: Open the sessions containing folder and locate the problematic session files.
Make sure the xml is properly formatted by opening the file with your browser.
Make sure the xml tag <items> contains "starttime" and "endtime" attributes. (those must be valid DateTime.ToString() objects.
Make sure the xml tag <items> contains a "played" attribute.
Make sure the xml tag <items> contains a "sessionid" attribute.
Make sure the xml tag <items> contains a "sessionname" attribute.
The tracker website upload service might be down, check the status page. (not yet available in the preview)

The reason why some of your xml files might be missing key information is before i changed the xml definition a couple times when i created new versions. from 1.5 on this will not happen. You can try and Load the session, then start and stop it, and re-try the upload.

Let me know how that goes.


Thx for the suggestions, I took note and will implement in a future version.

----------


## gadasoft

1st off, thank you for your work - the tool looks amazing. What im missing though is the option to filter out specific items, as in Evozers tool. Or well basicaly creating your own filters.

----------


## Tygrysek2525

> 1st off, thank you for your work - the tool looks amazing. What im missing though is the option to filter out specific items, as in Evozers tool. Or well basicaly creating your own filters.


Agree
Missing few things comparing to original loot alert: goblin and crafting sound (on my first try i almost missed jeweller design)

----------


## neutrino1

> Agree
> Missing few things comparing to original loot alert: goblin and crafting sound (on my first try i almost missed jeweller design)


Goblin will never be in this, there is a line I do not want to cross.

You guys can run both tools, just disable all sound options from the tracker, and run lootalert for the more advanced sound.

Maybe one day Evozer will wanna merge everything  :Smile:

----------


## Cykops

I get no sound when a Design drops...

----------


## Stormreaver

> There are a couple reasons why the session uploading might fail. The most common are:
> ...
> Let me know how that goes.
> 
> Thx for the suggestions, I took note and will implement in a future version.



Ty for the reply.

The problem seems to be with all the files, even new ones generated with v1.5  :Frown: 
Here is a small sample from one of the files; it seems to have all the elements you indicated:




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<items sessionname="Wiz 003" sessionid="6490475934764bcfa6449170368b86ef" starttime="2012-10-04T15:26:27.79+04:00" endtime="2012-10-04T21:35:10.4775+04:00" played="06:08:33.4673208">
  <item>
    <name>Sword_1H_205</name>
    <quality>White</quality>
    <seed>-475194535</seed>
    <location>19780</location>
    <level>59</level>
    <magicfind>18</magicfind>
    <timestamp>2012-10-04T15:26:38.415+04:00</timestamp>
  </item>
  <item>
    <name>Mace_1H_204</name>
    <quality>Gray</quality>
    <seed>1344612085</seed>
    <location>19780</location>
    <level>59</level>
    <magicfind>18</magicfind>
    <timestamp>2012-10-04T15:26:38.868125+04:00</timestamp>
  </item>
```


Edit: I uninstalled the ClickOnce installer, cleaned registry, downloaded the stand-alone version and imported my saved sessions and custom sound files, and the upload worked from the first time. I've uploaded all my data  :Wink:

----------


## neutrino1

> Ty for the reply.
> 
> The problem seems to be with all the files, even new ones generated with v1.5 
> Here is a small sample from one of the files; it seems to have all the elements you indicated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hmmm interesting... I wonder whats causing this. Good find hopefully other people with your issue now have a resolution.

----------


## alemex

this application just crashes if another application is already using/acessing d3 process.... doens't work so good after all... =/

i mean.. if you are using a bot app or runing d3 from a bot app the Loot Tracker doesnt work...

----------


## iamxeph

Fun to watch  :Big Grin:

----------


## alemex

> this application just crashes if another application is already using/acessing d3 process.... doens't work so good after all... =/
> 
> i mean.. if you are using a bot app or runing d3 from a bot app the Loot Tracker doesnt work...


forget about what i said!! i've just forgot to run the app as administrator.. now it's working fine!

----------


## neutrino1

> forget about what i said!! i've just forgot to run the app as administrator.. now it's working fine!



Good to know, and btw for those who want to use it with run as administrator, this is not something you can do with the click once app. You will have to download the standalone version.

----------


## neutrino1

Hi everyone,

I am currently adding the statistics parts to the website.

I am looking for ideas on what kind of statistics you guys would like to see on there. Currently, I only have a basic table showing drop percentages per level / per quality.

Those of you who have already uploaded some sessions can see that here: https://d3stats.azurewebsites.net/UserSessions by clicking on a session name.

What else would everyone like to see?

----------


## alemex

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently adding the statistics parts to the website.
> 
> I am looking for ideas on what kind of statistics you guys would like to see on there. Currently, I only have a basic table showing drop percentages per level / per quality.
> 
> Those of you who have already uploaded some sessions can see that here: https://d3stats.azurewebsites.net/UserSessions by clicking on a session name.
> 
> What else would everyone like to see?


may you improve the tracker by implementing a "diablo3 process check"...

the issue: sometimes diablo3 crashes and restarts automatically, when this occurs the tracker don't identify this and just stop to update the status...

the improvement: create a thread to verify if exists a dialo3 process and start to run automatically from it.. (if the "Start" button has been clicked)

----------


## neutrino1

> may you improve the tracker by implementing a "diablo3 process check"...
> 
> the issue: sometimes diablo3 crashes and restarts automatically, when this occurs the tracker don't identify this and just stop to update the status...
> 
> the improvement: create a thread to verify if exists a dialo3 process and start to run automatically from it.. (if the "Start" button has been clicked)


i'll see what I can do, in the meantime, a simple solution is to just stop the session, and click resume once the diablo process is running again.

----------


## alemex

> i'll see what I can do, in the meantime, a simple solution is to just stop the session, and click resume once the diablo process is running again.


yeah! but for the folks that run bots and wants a report at the night this solution dont works! ahhahahah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dilbags

What does the number on the end of each item represent? the one that looks like this: _203

Also a few things you could add to the website stats is: 
* get the legendary / number of drops ratio
* Maybe you could get the drops per area (If all the area codes could be collated)
* you could get the percentage of drops that are rare, legendary, whites, blues etc. under each of the respective columns.
* Do a "total of all sessions" page

----------


## neutrino1

> What does the number on the end of each item represent? the one that looks like this: _203
> 
> Also a few things you could add to the website stats is: 
> * get the legendary / number of drops ratio
> * Maybe you could get the drops per area (If all the area codes could be collated)
> * you could get the percentage of drops that are rare, legendary, whites, blues etc. under each of the respective columns.
> * Do a "total of all sessions" page


Those are basically the internal name of the items when they drop. Its like templates from which blizzard builds the items. The memory reading api doesn't yet have all the information I would like but, Evozer is working on that. He should be able to get me the actual area names, which would be very nice. If that's not possible, i'll try and see if I can map the codes to actual areas.

Thx for the ideas, I will implement them very soon.

----------


## Stormreaver

I often do some excel sheets for fun statistics in games :P I can throw out some suggestions:

1. Sortable menu headers, ex: you click on "legendary" header and its gives you a ascending/descending sorting of the figures.

2. Break down the number count per category, not just %. Ex: Right now it only shows total count for ilvl 63 and only % for legendaries, rares, etc. Make it so it also shows individual counts for everything.

3. At the moment, the breakdown is based on ilvls. Try to include options for other criteria, like MF%. I know MF gets recorded and it would be nice to know how much of an increase MF is having in shifting figures.

4. If you know the formula for MF, you can add/create a small column or utility that simulates drop% at whatever MF% you enter.

5. Basically, try to put out as much info as possible.You can add toggles and searchable filters to the different options for more customization, so users can decide what to see.

6. Add some shading or coloring as they helps visually.

----------


## nobody1

Is this working for someone doing multiboxing? For me it just works sometimes on 2 or 3 instances but never on all 4?

Regards

----------


## alemex

hey neutrino1... it's me again...  :Cool: 

i'm wondering about to add a server IP drop to make statistics... everybody knows about that rumor that exists some servers that drops more legendaries and rare items than others... so, is possible to you detect the IP of the game by drops?

this will help us to make statistics and verify if that rumors are true...

----------


## gandak

Bug Report: Tested with Design: Flawless Star Topaz and did not alert or record data.

----------


## neutrino1

> hey neutrino1... it's me again... 
> 
> i'm wondering about to add a server IP drop to make statistics... everybody knows about that rumor that exists some servers that drops more legendaries and rare items than others... so, is possible to you detect the IP of the game by drops?
> 
> this will help us to make statistics and verify if that rumors are true...


Yep thats comming very soon.

----------


## neutrino1

Hi,

Everyone should grab a copy of the 1.5.2 version.

It records game server IP for each item drop. This will be very interesting to see on the stats website :P

Let's see if there is any truth behind the myth.

----------


## nergoza

> Hi,
> 
> Everyone should grab a copy of the 1.5.2 version.
> 
> It records game server IP for each item drop. This will be very interesting to see on the stats website :P
> 
> Let's see if there is any truth behind the myth.


Cool feature!
and it's true, 211.78\86 are the best IP's - about 30-40 elites = 2 sets from 1 game! and 4 legens in 1 game

----------


## Stormreaver

> I often do some excel sheets for fun statistics in games :P I can throw out some suggestions:
> 
> 1. Sortable menu headers, ex: you click on "legendary" header and its gives you a ascending/descending sorting of the figures.
> 
> 2. Break down the number count per category, not just %. Ex: Right now it only shows total count for ilvl 63 and only % for legendaries, rares, etc. Make it so it also shows individual counts for everything.
> 
> 3. At the moment, the breakdown is based on ilvls. Try to include options for other criteria, like MF%. I know MF gets recorded and it would be nice to know how much of an increase MF is having in shifting figures.
> 
> 4. If you know the formula for MF, you can add/create a small column or utility that simulates drop% at whatever MF% you enter.
> ...



Two more minor suggestions:

7. In the program, session picker, clicking on the headers (name, start time, etc) does not sort anything. You should add a sort function there.

8. Add an "About" section to the program to include links to the download website and stats website, along with version number. You can move the credits to the "About" section as well.

----------


## neutrino1

> Is this working for someone doing multiboxing? For me it just works sometimes on 2 or 3 instances but never on all 4?
> 
> Regards


1. Make sure you enable multi-process support in the settings - General section.
2. If you are using the clickOnce version, can you try with the standalone (zip) version.
3. Try and have 1 folder for each instance of the program you wish to run. Example: if you have 4 diablo processes, unzip the tracker to 4 different folders and try it that way.

Let me know how that goes.

thx,

----------


## nobody1

> 1. Make sure you enable multi-process support in the settings - General section.
> 2. If you are using the clickOnce version, can you try with the standalone (zip) version.
> 3. Try and have 1 folder for each instance of the program you wish to run. Example: if you have 4 diablo processes, unzip the tracker to 4 different folders and try it that way.
> 
> Let me know how that goes.
> 
> thx,


1.) Did that before
2.) Only used the standalone yet (should i try the clickeOnce?)
3.) Tried this also before but same problems

 :Wink:  Thanks for your help

----------


## gandak

suggestion, add a column with the server IP, I do not check every game to see what IP I am on and when done I'm not able to see what IP dropped what loot.

----------


## alemex

> Hi,
> 
> Everyone should grab a copy of the 1.5.2 version.
> 
> It records game server IP for each item drop. This will be very interesting to see on the stats website :P
> 
> Let's see if there is any truth behind the myth.


nice man!!!!!  :Cool:  very nice!

----------


## alemex

> Hi,
> 
> Everyone should grab a copy of the 1.5.2 version.
> 
> It records game server IP for each item drop. This will be very interesting to see on the stats website :P
> 
> Let's see if there is any truth behind the myth.


man!! i have anoter idea...

all we now that rumor that the best servers are 72, 74, 76 and 78, so.. the tracker could play a sound when a "good server IP" is detected... what you think??

i think that this is good because when we hear that sound... we can play the whole act to seek for legendaries drops...  :Wink: 

if you want a song to play, enter in this link and on the box click to play the sound, record and well done! hahahahahah

----------


## neutrino1

*1.5.3 Release Notes*
Items can now be filtered by clicking on column headers.
Sessions can now be filtered by clicking on column headers.
Fixed a bug with the delete session button not working in certain conditions.

----------


## gandak

ok, sense it seams like my suggestion was totally ignored, how do I see what IP I was on after doing multiple different runs?

----------


## neutrino1

> ok, sense it seams like my suggestion was totally ignored, how do I see what IP I was on after doing multiple different runs?


Sigh, nobody's getting ignored...

There is a long list of feature requests and bugs. I am alone to implement both the client features and the website features.

What you are asking for will be on the website Welcome to the DIII Tracker site! - Diablo 3 tracker website (Preview).

There you will be able to see drop statistics per server, just give me some time to do it  :Smile: 

thx.

----------


## Stormreaver

I think I speak for everyone when I say thank you for all your hard work and that we appreciate it  :Smile: 
Some people seem a little bit impatient though, so don't mind it lol If we could somehow help, don't spare us :P

----------


## alemex

> Sigh, nobody's getting ignored...
> 
> There is a long list of feature requests and bugs. I am alone to implement both the client features and the website features.
> 
> What you are asking for will be on the website Welcome to the DIII Tracker site! - Diablo 3 tracker website (Preview).
> 
> There you will be able to see drop statistics per server, just give me some time to do it 
> 
> thx.


i agree stormreaver! =)

i'm a programmer... i work with .net c# any framework... if i can help, let me know! =)

----------


## neutrino1

> i agree stormreaver! =)
> 
> i'm a programmer... i work with .net c# any framework... if i can help, let me know! =)


Well, it's all open source, and In codeplex D3 Loot Tracker

If anyone want's to participate, just send me a pm and i'll give you access. Or you can grab the source, make changes and submit them to me.

----------


## saiyan222

in stat file there is IP missing...

<item>
<name>BarbBelt_204</name>
<quality>Magic</quality>
<seed>1067025587</seed>
<location>112548</location>
<level>62</level>
<magicfind>363</magicfind>
<timestamp>2012-10-10T10:00:52.4691704+02:00</timestamp>
<server />
</item>


by any chance can you add a NV buff count ?

----------


## neutrino1

> in stat file there is IP missing...
> 
> <item>
> <name>BarbBelt_204</name>
> <quality>Magic</quality>
> <seed>1067025587</seed>
> <location>112548</location>
> <level>62</level>
> <magicfind>363</magicfind>
> ...



Bah good catch... it's fixed... 1.5.4

I'll see what I can do for the NV buffs.

----------


## Stormreaver

Quick request. Can you get the prog to remember the sorting in the "sessions picker" plz ?

----------


## saiyan222

> Bah good catch... it's fixed... 1.5.4
> 
> I'll see what I can do for the NV buffs.


better now


<item>
<name>Sword_1H_207</name>
<quality>Rare</quality>
<seed>-1076963298</seed>
<location>112565</location>
<level>62</level>
<magicfind>363</magicfind>
<timestamp>2012-10-10T21:23:44.7970223+02:00</timestamp>
<server>80.239.210.177</server>
</item>

----------


## saiyan222

btw can you check why if i run d3statclient it wont update alone ?
getting error that aplication is missing files, i think that is due the assets folder ... but this is not also in the ziped file.




```
	dfshim.dll 			: 4.0.31106.0 (Main.031106-0000)

SOURCES
	Deployment url			: file:///C:/Users/precision/Desktop/Release/D3StatsClient.application
	Application url			: file:///C:/Users/precision/Desktop/Release/D3StatsClient.exe.manifest

IDENTITIES
	Deployment Identity		: D3StatsClient.application, Version=1.5.0.4, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=0000000000000000, processorArchitecture=msil
	Application Identity		: D3StatsClient.exe, Version=1.5.0.4, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=0000000000000000, processorArchitecture=msil, type=win32

APPLICATION SUMMARY
	* Installable application.

ERROR SUMMARY
	Below is a summary of the errors, details of these errors are listed later in the log.
	* Activation of C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\D3StatsClient.application resulted in exception. Following failure messages were detected:
		+ Downloading file:///C:/Users/precision/Desktop/Release/Assets/Icons/d3tracker.ico.deploy did not succeed.
		+ Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\Assets\Icons\d3tracker.ico.deploy'.
		+ Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\Assets\Icons\d3tracker.ico.deploy'.
		+ Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\Assets\Icons\d3tracker.ico.deploy'.

COMPONENT STORE TRANSACTION FAILURE SUMMARY
	No transaction error was detected.

WARNINGS
	* The manifest for this application does not have a signature. Signature validation will be ignored.
	* The manifest for this application does not have a signature. Signature validation will be ignored.

OPERATION PROGRESS STATUS
	* [10/10/2012 9:26:35 PM] : Activation of C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\D3StatsClient.application has started.
	* [10/10/2012 9:26:35 PM] : Processing of deployment manifest has successfully completed.
	* [10/10/2012 9:26:35 PM] : Installation of the application has started.
	* [10/10/2012 9:26:35 PM] : Processing of application manifest has successfully completed.
	* [10/10/2012 9:26:37 PM] : Found compatible runtime version 4.0.30319.
	* [10/10/2012 9:26:37 PM] : Request of trust and detection of platform is complete.

ERROR DETAILS
	Following errors were detected during this operation.
	* [10/10/2012 9:26:38 PM] System.Deployment.Application.DeploymentDownloadException (Unknown subtype)
		- Downloading file:///C:/Users/precision/Desktop/Release/Assets/Icons/d3tracker.ico.deploy did not succeed.
		- Source: System.Deployment
		- Stack trace:
			at System.Deployment.Application.SystemNetDownloader.DownloadSingleFile(DownloadQueueItem next)
			at System.Deployment.Application.SystemNetDownloader.DownloadAllFiles()
			at System.Deployment.Application.FileDownloader.Download(SubscriptionState subState)
			at System.Deployment.Application.DownloadManager.DownloadDependencies(SubscriptionState subState, AssemblyManifest deployManifest, AssemblyManifest appManifest, Uri sourceUriBase, String targetDirectory, String group, IDownloadNotification notification, DownloadOptions options)
			at System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.DownloadApplication(SubscriptionState subState, ActivationDescription actDesc, Int64 transactionId, TempDirectory& downloadTemp)
			at System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.InstallApplication(SubscriptionState& subState, ActivationDescription actDesc)
			at System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.PerformDeploymentActivation(Uri activationUri, Boolean isShortcut, String textualSubId, String deploymentProviderUrlFromExtension, BrowserSettings browserSettings, String& errorPageUrl)
			at System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.ActivateDeploymentWorker(Object state)
		--- Inner Exception ---
		System.Net.WebException
		- Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\Assets\Icons\d3tracker.ico.deploy'.
		- Source: System
		- Stack trace:
			at System.Net.FileWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
			at System.Net.FileWebRequest.GetResponse()
			at System.Deployment.Application.SystemNetDownloader.DownloadSingleFile(DownloadQueueItem next)
		--- Inner Exception ---
		System.Net.WebException
		- Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\Assets\Icons\d3tracker.ico.deploy'.
		- Source: System
		- Stack trace:
			at System.Net.FileWebResponse..ctor(FileWebRequest request, Uri uri, FileAccess access, Boolean asyncHint)
			at System.Net.FileWebRequest.GetResponseCallback(Object state)
		--- Inner Exception ---
		System.IO.DirectoryNotFoundException
		- Could not find a part of the path 'C:\Users\precision\Desktop\Release\Assets\Icons\d3tracker.ico.deploy'.
		- Source: mscorlib
		- Stack trace:
			at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
			at System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy, Boolean useLongPath)
			at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
			at System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, Boolean useAsync)
			at System.Net.FileWebStream..ctor(FileWebRequest request, String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare sharing, Int32 length, Boolean async)
			at System.Net.FileWebResponse..ctor(FileWebRequest request, Uri uri, FileAccess access, Boolean asyncHint)

COMPONENT STORE TRANSACTION DETAILS
	No transaction information is available.
```

----------


## gandak

> Sigh, nobody's getting ignored...
> 
> There is a long list of feature requests and bugs. I am alone to implement both the client features and the website features.
> 
> What you are asking for will be on the website Welcome to the DIII Tracker site! - Diablo 3 tracker website (Preview).
> 
> There you will be able to see drop statistics per server, just give me some time to do it 
> 
> thx.


sorry i guess i came off wrong, what i was looking for is the bug that you took care of in the latest patch. sorry. good work

----------


## neutrino1

> btw can you check why if i run d3statclient it wont update alone ?
> getting error that aplication is missing files, i think that is due the assets folder ... but this is not also in the ziped file.


You get this when you click on D3 Drop Tracker ? Or are you trying to use the .application file in the zip?

----------


## saiyan222

from the zip file.
when i download from d3 drop tracker it download but after i try update with that file on folder then it makes same error.

so now i download lways the zip and copy replace ...

btw can you check the script for checking in memory ? it seems that not all legendarys are logged , not sure about other quality becouse i no trackt that so as legendarys.
it looks like when you come over 1k items collected, legendarys was not detected at all.

----------


## neutrino1

> from the zip file.
> when i download from d3 drop tracker it download but after i try update with that file on folder then it makes same error.
> 
> so now i download lways the zip and copy replace ...
> 
> btw can you check the script for checking in memory ? it seems that not all legendarys are logged , not sure about other quality becouse i no trackt that so as legendarys.
> it looks like when you come over 1k items collected, legendarys was not detected at all.


'

The zip file does not auto update, the only way to get auto updates is the use the ClickOnce installer from the link i posted before.

I'll test with a 1000 items files to see what's up with that. Make sure the legendary that wasn't logged wasn't just too low level, check your settings to make sure.

thx.

----------


## gandak

> '
> 
> The zip file does not auto update, the only way to get auto updates is the use the ClickOnce installer from the link i posted before.
> 
> I'll test with a 1000 items files to see what's up with that. Make sure the legendary that wasn't logged wasn't just too low level, check your settings to make sure.
> 
> thx.


it was logging legendary having well over 1k items logged for me.

----------


## nergoza

Hi, you have any ETA on when the site will be open for public? (to view other's stats) and also when 1.6? :P

THANKS#[email protected]~!

----------


## neutrino1

> Hi, you have any ETA on when the site will be open for public? (to view other's stats) and also when 1.6? :P
> 
> THANKS#[email protected]~!


The plan is as follow:

1. Finish up the personal tracker statistics (i have 2-3 things to add)
2. Add the Public tracker statistics (this is basically statistics based on everything in the db independently of the session or user)
3. Allow people to share their statistics with other users or make it publicly available for everyone to see.

Once the base is done for all of this, I will add more and more functionality to the different areas.
As for 1.6, it will have to wait after the I get some work done on the site. I will however take care of major bugs very fast.

Thanks!

----------


## Tygrysek2525

Maybe instead of putting our own session name it could use date ??

Amazing tool and well done

----------


## neutrino1

> Maybe instead of putting our own session name it could use date ??
> 
> Amazing tool and well done



The date and time is there in the back end. The name is mostly so you can find a specific session easily on the website in your tracker data.

thx.

----------


## nobody1

*bump my problem*  :Wink: 




> 1.) Did that before
> 2.) Only used the standalone yet (should i try the clickeOnce?)
> 3.) Tried this also before but same problems
> 
>  Thanks for your help

----------


## neutrino1

> *bump my problem*


Sorry for not giving you more feedback.

The problem is I cannot test this as I only have 1 account. 

There are no reasons to prevent this from working properly. If you properly hook to the 4 different processes it "should" work, especially if the program runs from 4 different locations. The issue might be with how the memory is read, and if that is the case, we are going to have to wait for Evozer to come up with a solution..

Can anyone confirm if multi-process is working properly for 4 or more processes using lootAlert?

----------


## nobody1

> Sorry for not giving you more feedback.
> 
> The problem is I cannot test this as I only have 1 account. 
> 
> There are no reasons to prevent this from working properly. If you properly hook to the 4 different processes it "should" work, especially if the program runs from 4 different locations. The issue might be with how the memory is read, and if that is the case, we are going to have to wait for Evozer to come up with a solution..
> 
> Can anyone confirm if multi-process is working properly for 4 or more processes using lootAlert?


Thanks for your answer, the Evozer Version is also not working for me :/ Getting this error:

----------


## neutrino1

> Thanks for your answer, the Evozer Version is also not working for me :/ Getting this error:


Yeah it really looks like something breaks in the way the memory reading api reads from the process memory. 

I have no idea how this whole memory reading thing works to be honest, it is very complex. Evozer is working on a new enhanced version and maybe it will fix those issues.

As soon as its ready and he shares it, I will integrate it into my tracker and we will see what happens  :Smile:

----------


## donnste

Thanks for the tool  :Smile:

----------


## Tygrysek2525

> The date and time is there in the back end. The name is mostly so you can find a specific session easily on the website in your tracker data.
> 
> thx.


Im a bit lazy and dont want to do it myself (session name could be more automated like for example date or next number)

----------


## adam73647

your website will really debunk the loot server theory :rofl:

----------


## saiyan222

ignored manticore and windforce, today... saw them on groun and no info in tracker

----------


## neutrino1

> ignored manticore and windforce, today... saw them on groun and no info in tracker


If I could actually find some god dam legendaries I would be able to test this.. the legendaries I have record just fine.

----------


## hwat

Thanks for nice tool. However, pressing the button "upload" on session leads to fatal error of application. Windows 7 x64 with all updates.

----------


## neutrino1

> Thanks for nice tool. However, pressing the button "upload" on session leads to fatal error of application. Windows 7 x64 with all updates.



Some people have been having issues with uploading using the ClickOnce version.

Can you try with the .zip version you can download from here : D3 Loot Tracker

you will have to copy over your session files from the clickonce stats folder to the new standalone stats folder.

Let me know if that fixes it for you.

If it does not, make sure you have the latest version 1.5.4.
Open the session picker window, and select the session you are having trouble to upload.
Click the load button.
Click the resume button and then stop button.
Try and upload that session again.

Thx.

----------


## neutrino1

> ignored manticore and windforce, today... saw them on groun and no info in tracker



I just found a bug with the sorting behavior...

I don't know what's causing it yet, since this is the gridview default sorting logic and not something I implemented but, somehow when you play around with the sorting, the latest items end up somewhere in the middle of the list... Sorting by the time column doesn't really sort all items.

If you see something drop and you think it does not get recorded, please verify using the current time in the list.

Let me know, thx.

----------


## EtrnlZombie

> Some people have been having issues with uploading using the ClickOnce version.
> 
> Can you try with the .zip version


This solved it for me.  :Smile:  

Any idea what would cause it to not work for the ClickOnce client?

----------


## neutrino1

> This solved it for me.  
> 
> Any idea what would cause it to not work for the ClickOnce client?


No not yet, I have not been able to reproduce it at all. It surely has to do with some security restriction on the clickonce deployement.

----------


## vnfreezone

Everything's fine for me except the sounds. all I can hear's just a normal windows *BEAP* even changed many sound files. Any help please ?

----------


## neutrino1

> Everything's fine for me except the sounds. all I can hear's just a normal windows *BEAP* even changed many sound files. Any help please ?


Hi,

Did you make sure to click to save settings button after changing the sound files? If you go back to the sound settings window, do you see the full path to the file when you mouse over the file name? You should see a tooltip with the complete string.

Let me know thx.

----------


## vnfreezone

> Hi,
> 
> Did you make sure to click to save settings button after changing the sound files? If you go back to the sound settings window, do you see the full path to the file when you mouse over the file name? You should see a tooltip with the complete string.
> 
> Let me know thx.


Thx Neutrino1,

Yup I've just re-applied and now I have full file path which I didn't have earlier. Sound's working now. Thx again 4 ur support  :Wink:

----------


## EtrnlZombie

> No not yet, I have not been able to reproduce it at all. It surely has to do with some security restriction on the clickonce deployement.


Ahh. Is there a way I can check that for you?

----------


## horbe

Great job man! One question, is limited to the number of sessions up?

----------


## neutrino1

> Great job man! One question, is limited to the number of sessions up?


I'm not sure what your question is exactly lol but there are no limits to the number of sessions you can have in the client tracker, or on the website.

----------


## horbe

i upload 55 sessions and only show 50 in the personal tracker.

----------


## neutrino1

> i upload 55 sessions and only show 50 in the personal tracker.


Yeah, I will implement the paging soon, i've just set a hard limit of the last 50 for performance reasons.

No worries, they are there, the site is still in preview (Beta) and i'm making changes everyday.

----------


## Chinezupwnz

It would be gr8 if you can add a search button for ip's or a filter.

Keep up the good job!

----------


## horbe

> Yeah, I will implement the paging soon, i've just set a hard limit of the last 50 for performance reasons.
> 
> No worries, they are there, the site is still in preview (Beta) and i'm making changes everyday.


Ok. Thanks for the work. I will contribute with my data. Can suggest two new columns in "My Tracker" with the number of legendarys and rares 63 to know the best runs???

----------


## nergoza

Each time I'm trying to upload a session the application crashes..

Also please try to add the following:
* Create an bypass that will determine if the legen dropped from monster\elite or whatever and not by the user itself, which causing wrong stats
* Try to calculate the ilvl from rares\legens only and not white gray and blues
* On the web, Add a filter for EU and US servers
* Add a sort for all headers

Great tool mate!

----------


## neutrino1

> i upload 55 sessions and only show 50 in the personal tracker.



I've fixed this, I pushed the paging into the live site, so now you can page through your sessions.

Have fun.

----------


## neutrino1

> Each time I'm trying to upload a session the application crashes..
> 
> Also please try to add the following:
> * Create an bypass that will determine if the legen dropped from monster\elite or whatever and not by the user itself, which causing wrong stats
> * Try to calculate the ilvl from rares\legens only and not white gray and blues
> * On the web, Add a filter for EU and US servers
> * Add a sort for all headers
> 
> Great tool mate!


Hi, try and download the .zip client instead. I don't know why but a lot of people are having issues uploading sessions using the clickOnce installer. That will fix it

Sorting is there for all headers in the latest version of the client.

thanks for the feedback.

----------


## badk0re

neutrino1, can we get new offsets?

----------


## legokidd

is this working for 1.05?

----------


## neutrino1

1.05 compatible version is available for download. Check OP for links.

----------


## neutrino1

> I have ERROR when i try to open it: Set Registry Key HKLM\software\microsoft\.net framework\installroot to point to the .Net Framework Install Location
> 
> I just installed .NETFramework 4.5 RC but I have this message all the time! Maybe it i becouse i deleted some data from mine registry, PLS HELP!!


Even if you post this 100 times I still can't help you. Your issue has nothing to do with the program, it has to do with how your computer is setup.

The program requires .Net 4.0 not 4.5. Make sure it is installed and besides that, there is nothing I can do for you, sorry.

----------


## EtrnlZombie

> I have ERROR when i try to open it: Set Registry Key HKLM\software\microsoft\.net framework\installroot to point to the .Net Framework Install Location
> 
> I just installed .NETFramework 4.5 RC but I have this message all the time! Maybe it i becouse i deleted some data from mine registry, PLS HELP!!


If you deleted registries, a system restore is your best bet.

Alternatively, just remove Framework from your computer altogether and download 4.0, rather than 4.5

----------


## S0ul3r

I have ERROR when i try to open it: Set Registry Key c to point to the .Net Framework Install Location

Can u tell me what do you have in HKLM\software\microsoft\.net framework\installroot in your registry?

----------


## S0ul3r

look what do u have in your registry here: HKLM\software\microsoft\.net framework\installroot in installPath and please tell me

to see registry RUN regedit

----------


## 17r12m96k

hey, when i click on the new 1.0.5a ,,test sound'' i didn´t hear anything but the sound.wav is there 
ty for helping me

----------


## adam73647

is there a version number in the program somewhere?

----------


## Chinezupwnz

does the web site still works???

----------


## adam73647

no more updates?

is this project finished/abandoned?

----------


## nergoza

Looks lilke that the developer dropped the application

----------


## DigitalNecro

Hey folks,

i created a little tool to evualate the .stats-files for this addon: D3 Loot Evaluator

Have fun

----------


## neutrino1

> Looks lilke that the developer dropped the application


The developper dropped the game for now...

I know its all a matter of taste, but this game is terrible.

Loot drops are fixed I am 100% sure of it, blizzard lies. With all the data i had in the database (over 400 000 drops towards the end), I ran some queries and I can tell you shit just does not add up.

Everything is on codeplex if anyone wants to continue it or whatever, but I need a break.

----------


## loafer

I really hope someone will pick this app up and continue where neutrino left off.

Thanks for making a great app neutrino! cheers!

----------


## KillerJohn

I've insane amount of data of drops too, but never analyzed them (with 1/10th yard precision in many areas, many plvl/mg/gf setups, etc).
Can you give a hint why do you think the item drop rate is "fixed"? What do you mean fixed?




> The developper dropped the game for now...
> 
> I know its all a matter of taste, but this game is terrible.
> 
> Loot drops are fixed I am 100% sure of it, blizzard lies. With all the data i had in the database (over 400 000 drops towards the end), I ran some queries and I can tell you shit just does not add up.
> 
> Everything is on codeplex if anyone wants to continue it or whatever, but I need a break.

----------


## RADD

> I've insane amount of data of drops too, but never analyzed them (with 1/10th yard precision in many areas, many plvl/mg/gf setups, etc).
> Can you give a hint why do you think the item drop rate is "fixed"? What do you mean fixed?


Neutrino1, I would also be very curious to hear more of your thoughts on this, get more details on the data you gathered.

Thanks for your work on this application; it was immensely helpful and hopefully we'll see you pick it up again.

----------


## anakindetelos

i don't know why but for me nothing appear on the tracker, there is anything else to do after new and start ?

----------


## jsw2810

> i don't know why but for me nothing appear on the tracker, there is anything else to do after new and start ?


It's outdated and the developer have dropped the project.

----------


## neutrino1

Updated with support for 1.0.6.13300 game version.

----------


## rusherr

does it work with isboxer?

----------


## anakindetelos

I have a bug, when i try to upload, the soft crash

----------


## peanutsbutter

> Updated with support for 1.0.6.13300 game version.


Man i cant thank you enough for this update. Easily the best tool i have for just about any game. Props mate :Wink:

----------


## Skazer

Hi guys , I'm new with this program and I have a problem .I don't understand what exactly must open when I click on open session button :/ .

----------


## RADD

> The developper dropped the game for now...
> 
> I know its all a matter of taste, but this game is terrible.
> 
> Loot drops are fixed I am 100% sure of it, blizzard lies. With all the data i had in the database (over 400 000 drops towards the end), I ran some queries and I can tell you shit just does not add up.
> 
> Everything is on codeplex if anyone wants to continue it or whatever, but I need a break.


Really, this was quite a loaded comment, and I'm sure everyone would like to see the data that you have to back it up...

----------


## neutrino1

> Really, this was quite a loaded comment, and I'm sure everyone would like to see the data that you have to back it up...


The problem with that is that i have no proof the data is legit, so it's useless. There wil always be some douche blizzfan defending their "rng".

After the 1.5 patch the data shows a 12.6% increase in overall drop rate but a 3% decrease of level i63 and a whooping 18% increase in legends.... For 5 days and then all back to pre 1.5.... Thatt data is from 246 845 drops logged after 1.5 and the rest before. It is bullshit they reverted to drops before 1.5 and that doesn't even factor in the fact that most items are crap...

I play with no gah or rmah and i can tell you it is impossible to gear for more than mp5 wihtout them.

----------


## RADD

> The problem with that is that i have no proof the data is legit, so it's useless. There wil always be some douche blizzfan defending their "rng".
> 
> After the 1.5 patch the data shows a 12.6% increase in overall drop rate but a 3% decrease of level i63 and a whooping 18% increase in legends.... For 5 days and then all back to pre 1.5.... Thatt data is from 246 845 drops logged after 1.5 and the rest before. It is bullshit they reverted to drops before 1.5 and that doesn't even factor in the fact that most items are crap...
> 
> I play with no gah or rmah and i can tell you it is impossible to gear for more than mp5 wihtout them.


Thanks for the reply.

----------


## flint1005

Cant make it work.

The site doest works at all.

I download the zip version and it does not detects any items - as shown on the screenshot Image 1356312928-clip-153kb.jpg . 

Also the "Thumb.db.tmp" file all the time suspiciously tries to get access to different processes in memory when i start the program.
This file gets 6/46 virus warning at Virustotal

Can anyone help me with that?

----------


## BlindZf

amazing program, haved looked for some freeware just like this for ages  :Big Grin:

----------


## flint1005

any news, guys?

----------


## Failas

please update it for 1.07

----------

